# Substitute Spray Adhesive from Lowes Home Depot Etc



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

My supply order is delayed and I am now without any spray adhesive until sometime next week 

Can anyone suggest a substitute spray adhesive available at Lowe's, Home Depot, Michael's Craft store etc. that I can substitute for Sprayway 384 Tack Spray?

Thanks


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

My favorite is 3M general purpose adhesive spray #45. I like it the best because you can give the nozzle a soft pump and still get a nice fine even spray, and the nozzle doesn't get clogged as fast as others. I have used others and they all work pretty much the same. Any low to medium strength adhesive should work for you.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

In tight situations like this I use ' Elmer" spray adhesive. It does require more cleaning of the screen base after I am through it does catch a bit of lint from the shirts but it does a good job when I am out of the normal stuff.


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Try any screen printer supply shop and get the spray there.

That's where I've been getting mine for many years, long, long before those geniuses at C**** and the all the other johnny come lately places act like they invented it.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Curious...Do you gut use these sprays mostly for hard or soft textile substrate ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

It will work for both fabric and hard substrates.

It's useful in the latter case when you are doing two sides of an object simultaneously. 

On hard surfaces, there will be residue which is easy to clean with a solvent.

If there's a residue on your fabric, washing remove it.


----------

